# New family member



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

so cute.....is that a superman shirt?? I love the picters he is so small...i bet him and otto are ganna be the greatest friends.....


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, thats my superman shirt.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

I like it!!!!its awesome!!;D


----------



## Jason Jaber (Dec 30, 2005)

Ohhh, what a cute kitty!! thats so neat that otto loves him. shadow isnt exactly the biggest fan of cats.. lol they are so cute tho!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I held him up to Otto and he ended up getting a bath from all the doggy kisses.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

He is so cute. I had a cat years ago, when I lived with my parents, but was forced to give him away when my mother found out that my sister and I were allergic to him. But, I still love cats.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I always wanted an orange kitten! He's adorable. Have fun and keep taking pictures.


----------

